# Bengalese Finch Unwanted Nesting Behaviour!



## Kittykatta (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,
I've a pair of Bengalese finches and a male canary in an indoor aviary. I haven't provided the finches with a nest box/pan as I didn't want them to breed. However I did put in a cozy hut thing which is made out of fake fur and hangs from the top of the cage at the back to give them something softer to sleep on at night. However just recently they have started to gather whatever they can from the cage bottom (strips of newspaper made soggy from bird bath water, dropped vegetation, millet stalks) to put on the back of this sleeping platform to make a sort of nest. I feel a bit mean taking it all away from them as I would imagine they would be very upset by this, but if I don't are they likely to have young? It seems a really strange time of year for them to be doing this - is this normal?

Any advice on this would be really helpful as I've only kept these birds since August!:001_unsure:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*They will breed any time of year...if you don't want chicks buy some dummy eggs and replace her eggs after about a week when they're all laid.She'll sit for weeks and eventually give up naturally.
Watch out for that fake fur, the birds claws can get caught up in materials like that.A small wooden nest box with hay in would be better.*


----------

